# wadsworth breaker



## helmick (Aug 4, 2012)

is there an interchangeable breaker for wadworth breakers?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Nope.


----------



## ohmega (Apr 19, 2010)

Service upgrade to something a little more modern....a zinsco or FP perhaps.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

ohmega said:


> Service upgrade to something a little more modern....a zinsco or FP perhaps.


Screw that.....Bulldog Pushmatic, baby!!! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## helmick (Aug 4, 2012)

Its for my uncle his main is getting worn out and he wants it fixed befor he leaves for vacation sunday morning and dont have money for a whole upgrade so im trying to find a way to replace it tomorrow is there any stores that still catrry wadworth


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

helmick said:


> Its for my uncle his main is getting worn out and he wants it fixed befor he leaves for vacation sunday morning and dont have money for a whole upgrade so im trying to find a way to replace it tomorrow is there any stores that still catrry wadworth


That breaker brand has been obsolete for at least thirty years so you are SOL for finding a replacement that quick. 

And what do you mean by the main is getting worn out? If it is tripping you have bigger problems than a bad breaker. 

Oh, and BTW even if you can find a refurbished Wadsworth main is is easily gonna cost a LOT more than a new panel. 

Tell your uncle to suck it up and replace the panel before he finds himself without power altogether.

Since your profile says you are an electrician, you could be a good sport and donate the labor....:whistling2::thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

By the time you locate a working main, pay for it, and have it shipped..... you can buy an new CH, SqD or GE panel chock full o' breakers and call it a day.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

480sparky said:


> By the time you locate a working main, pay for it, and have it shipped..... you can buy an new CH, SqD or GE panel chock full o' breakers and call it a day.



Exactly. And if you buy a combo pack at the big orange box it'll be a LOT cheaper.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

as usual for this site.Jag offs give good advice for a pro site.. 480?


----------



## helmick (Aug 4, 2012)

It looks like im going have to more than likely i have to shop around tomorrow to see who has what in stock for the cheapest price i reckon


----------



## helmick (Aug 4, 2012)

We only have a Lowe's and a state electric and a couple small hardware stores around here


----------



## ohmega (Apr 19, 2010)

If you upgrade to a CH then let me know. I gotta crap load of XO breakers I'd like to get rid of.:whistling2:...at the right price!


----------



## helmick (Aug 4, 2012)

Lol alright ill let you know what he decides


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

helmick said:


> Lol alright ill let you know what he decides


There's no way in hell you're going to find a NOS Wadsworth main that you can get in your hands tomorrow. I can't even find one in online searches, unless you have a 100 amp panel and you want to backfeed a 100 amp breaker. Used mains are around 300 dollars, with no warranty, no returns. I can only find NOS up to 100 amp, and they're around 200 dollars. It's obsolete. You'd have better luck finding parts for your butter churn or spinning wheel.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

mxslick said:


> Screw that.....Bulldog Pushmatic, baby!!! :laughing::laughing:


The contractor that wired all the homes in my brother's subdivision, either used Pushmatics or Wadsworth panels. In the years 1963-65.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

ohmega said:


> Service upgrade to something a little more modern....a zinsco or FP perhaps.


lmfao


----------



## Flekota (Mar 18, 2017)

Wadsworth lolI know this is kind of late but I ran across this site looking for Wadsworth breakers for my Sister-in law who doesn't have much money.I think I have convinced her that by time I buy the two breakers. She can have a whole new panel and new GOOD breakers Home D has replacements for Wadsworth but just as High priced.


----------



## Outlawz (May 5, 2021)

helmick said:


> Its for my uncle his main is getting worn out and he wants it fixed befor he leaves for vacation sunday morning and dont have money for a whole upgrade so im trying to find a way to replace it tomorrow is there any stores that still catrry wadworth


I found them at Home Depot and Sands electric in Wheeling. Expensive and limited supplies


----------

